# Transport xlr8 vs Majek Extreme?



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright so I'm in the market for a new/used boat and I've always like the majek extreme because I like to bay fish but I also love to bass fish and it always seemed to be the perfect boat to do both in my opinion, so after my last boat I just sold I had my heart set on getting one, well my buddy just informed me about the transport boats and I've taken a shinning to the XLR8 now as well, just wondering if anybody has any pro's and con's to weigh in on helping me with my decision between both brands, thanks guys!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

what size? I ran a 2480 XLR8 a lot in the past and now have a 25 xtreme... 

xtreme is a little faster, and slightly shallower. it's better finished and drier than the tran also. 

I liked the deck setup on the tran better. especially in the rear. you're not going to get deck and layout options to set up the xtreme like you will with the tran. The tran is a solid boat, but I just don't think it's as "nice" as the majek. Tran will build the decks to however you want them within reason though.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*xlr8 or majek*

Rooster,

I own an XLR8 21ls. Great boat, well built. you get your own layout. If you are going to bass and bay fish I would lean more to the Majek. If your have a family to fish regularly I would lean more to the XLR8. The Majek may be a little lighter and less room for passengers, making the family or several people onboard a problem. I do not know much about the 25' boats.

Have you looked at the bass cat bass and bay or the Ranger bass and bay??

baynick


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> what size? I ran a 2480 XLR8 a lot in the past and now have a 25 xtreme...
> 
> xtreme is a little faster, and slightly shallower. it's better finished and drier than the tran also.
> 
> I liked the deck setup on the tran better. especially in the rear. you're not going to get deck and layout options to set up the xtreme like you will with the tran. The tran is a solid boat, but I just don't think it's as "nice" as the majek. Tran will build the decks to however you want them within reason though.


I was looking At the 21 footer, versus the 22 footer extreme, it's all going to be a lot better to me, coming from a non turning and blow out crazy shallowsport lol and ride nicer as well, and that's the thing I wasn't really looking to have one built, I'm just tired of trying to rebuild a boat off craigslist because I think down the road it'll look nice, I want to get a boat I can buy from someone now and just go fish if that makes sense lol



baynick said:


> Rooster,
> 
> I own an XLR8 21ls. Great boat, well built. you get your own layout. If you are going to bass and bay fish I would lean more to the Majek. If your have a family to fish regularly I would lean more to the XLR8. The Majek may be a little lighter and less room for passengers, making the family or several people onboard a problem. I do not know much about the 25' boats.
> 
> ...


Well that's the thing I don't have a family but I like both layouts of each boat, how open the tran is and I like the walking sides of the extreme, and no I haven't checked them out yet, I'll give them a looking into, will they run a little skinny? Because some of the spots me and my buddies fish can get a little sketchy, not 2" sketchy but enough to make you second guess it sometimes lol

Thanks for the replies guys! Every little bit helps, just wanna make sure my next boat is one i won't mind having for a long time!

P.S.- how do you find the value of these boats? I can't find them anywhere on NADA? Do they compare them to another hull for price?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I ran a 2080 high side XLR8 for 2 years. It was a great boat, but the Majek front deck would prob be better suited for bass fishing.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Both boats are great boats. I choose the xlr8 over the extreme for simplicity and I customized the deck layout. I leveled (close to level) the front deck, extended the front deck to add a fish box, and put a rod locker off the back deck. Same layout can be done with the 21 LS. No clutter and extra ice chests and no rods to get hit in the rod holders. Another thing I liked about the Tran was that the console is glassed in. I use my boat in the marshes around Sabine, no problems back there. Boat handles great in rough stuff too.

Good luck


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*Xlr8 ls*

have never run or even ridden in an extreme so I can not offer anything on them, but run a 21XLR8 LS now and love it. We only have a 140 on it so its not supper fast but will still do 40mph and is extremely fuel efficient. we fish the Galveston bay and Matagorda complexes and I have yet to been in anything it couldn't handle, and have been out on some nasty days. with the lighter motor it'll run in 12" pretty easy and if you've got a good mud bottom, tabs down, propped right, and know what you're doing I'd make the bet that it gets up in 14-16"... for a v-hull I feel like it gets me into a lot of places that you would not think it could; granite, I have taken about three inches off the skeg too...lol... I know you will get more speed out of the extreme just because of the different design of the nose and how it is turned down rather than up like the XLR8. I do feel like my tran could have been rigged a little cleaner though, not bad by any means, but definitely not the best out there that I have seen. Hope this helps, feel free to ask any more questions.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'm partial to the majek. ..
I would buy another. Lots of useful input above ^^^


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm in the same exact position as you. I want to bay, and bass fish and currently have a Ranger 521VX Comanche with a 225 Optimax. I looked at both XLR8 and Extreme, and like the Extreme more. I would love to get a new Extreme, but not for $70k. The XLR8 has those short sides, which I don't like. If you want an XLR8, there is a 2cooler with a 2003 XLR8 powered by a 2011 200 Yamaha HPDI Series II. I has an 8' Power Pole, Lowrance HDS10, hydraulic jack plate, trim tabs, stereo, 80# Minn Kota RipTide, all for $29K. I went to look at the boat, and it is in very good condition, but I just didn't like the low sides on it. Go check out! It's in the boats for sale here on 2cool. Good luck.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

You can get an XLR8 with higher sides or low sides.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a buddy with a majek -- nice boat -- you need to ride in them for yourself and determine which one works for you. for what its worth -- I have an xlr8 HS with a 250 SHO -- I like it -- is it the best boat I have ever had? No but it meets my needs. 
I have ridden the Majek and its is a fine boat-- is it the best boat for the dollar in my opinion? No is isnt but neither is the tran -- but it may have been the driver --- take them for a spin then decide. I will say --Tran boat service is pretty good - to incredible -- no exper. with majek but on service alone I would pick tran. that being said I would chuck all of this and get and old kenner hull and redo it to your specs= same money


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Pic of my old 2080 high side. Heck of a boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You are correct, It makes a big difference who is behind the wheel. 



Friendswoodmatt said:


> I had a buddy with a majek -- nice boat -- you need to ride in them for yourself and determine which one works for you. for what its worth -- I have an xlr8 HS with a 250 SHO -- I like it -- is it the best boat I have ever had? No but it meets my needs.
> I have ridden the Majek and its is a fine boat-- is it the best boat for the dollar in my opinion? No is isnt but neither is the tran -- but it may have been the driver --- take them for a spin then decide. I will say --Tran boat service is pretty good - to incredible -- no exper. with majek but on service alone I would pick tran. that being said I would chuck all of this and get and old kenner hull and redo it to your specs= same money


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice 2080 jreynolds. Looks like it drafts good with is that a 140.  What kind of speed would you see with that setup? Nice boat


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

spooksupeRipple said:


> Nice 2080 jreynolds. Looks like it drafts good with is that a 140. What kind of speed would you see with that setup? Nice boat


I have it semi beached in that pic so it's not a true representation of draft. I really liked that boat, but were I fish at the majority of the time now, I needed something with a tunnel. The 140 pushed it ok, but it could have used more ponies to be sure.


----------



## ck1200 (Jul 27, 2013)

Got my Xtreme a few months ago... I have zero complaints so far! They are no where near $70k, bought this one brand new for under $60k. Gives the guys at Premier-Yamaha a call and they will get you hooked up!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ck1200 said:


> Got my Xtreme a few months ago... I have zero complaints so far! They are no where near $70k, bought this one brand new for under $60k. Gives the guys at Premier-Yamaha a call and they will get you hooked up!


 22 or 25??

That is a beautiful rig.


----------



## ck1200 (Jul 27, 2013)

22' 
I have a 22' Ranger Bass Boat that I'm transitioning from so I can fish both fresh/salt water and have one boat. IMO it is just as good of a fresh water bass boat as it is a saltwater boat. It's also a lot easier to clean and keep clean.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice boat CK. Real clean lookin'. Had to do a double-take. Thought it was mine.


----------



## ck1200 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here is more of a side view.

Thanks man... It's hard to go wrong with white and black. 

Had a black bottom on another boat ant will never make that mistake again!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Man that's a sweet looking ride CK.


----------



## ck1200 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks J! I went with the composite floor... It's runs better then it looks.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

One thing I like better about the tran is the deck finish. I'm not really a cap fan. The cap looks plastic to me. jreynolds tran looks more hand built and solid.

I like both hulls and builders equal and would flip a coin if I had both to see which one I am going to fish that day. not a cap fan


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Man you guys are awesome, actually just had to put a hold on the boat though, house just came up for me to buy so that's my priority right now, hopefully once I get settled in I can go to premier Yamaha or another dealer and get a boat, I appreciate all your guys input, you guys rock! Just can't live on a boat lol now I've got to go print some contracts to sign and email back, blah lol thanks everyone!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice quick boat!



ck1200 said:


> Here is more of a side view.
> 
> Thanks man... It's hard to go wrong with white and black.
> 
> Had a black bottom on another boat ant will never make that mistake again!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Not positive if you can still get them, but my extreme doesn't have a cap. 

I'm not a big fan of a cap either.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

dolch said:


> Not positive if you can still get them, but my extreme doesn't have a cap.


I was told you cannot. This was two separate dealers.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

ck1200 said:


> They are no where near $70k, bought this one brand new for under $60k.


Agreed, unless you are getting a crazy amount of accessories. Mine was mid-50s out the door with a 250 SHO, Blade, wading ladder, Garmin 741, jack plate, racing seats and prop.


----------

